# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  DUETE te Muzikes se Lehte / Rrymave te ndryshme SHQIPTARE

## sirena_adria

Le te jete kjo TEMA e DUETEVE SHQIPTARE, nga te bukurat e deri tek me te bukurat , te  percjellura me mjeshteri, ndjenje dhe emocion nder vite .  

Do ishte kendshem nese kushdo qe do te postonte ketu t'i shoqeroje me informacion te plote mbi kompozitorin, poetin , orkestruesin (ku dihet)  kengetarin, tekstin dhe evenimentin ku eshte kenduar apo çmim te fituar. 

Edhe nese ky informacion mungon , mos ngurroni t'i sillni kenget e bukura SHQIPE.  E rendesishme eshte te ndajme mes nesh muziken e vertete dhe ate cilesore ! 

_KJO TEME NUK ESHTE PER KENGE TE MUZIKES POPULLORE !_  _ NJE TJETER ENKAS PER TO MUND TA KRIJOJME VEÇMAS!_ 


Faleminderit ne advance !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kenga Fituese e " Kenga Magjike 2001 "* 


* Rovena Dilo & Pirro Çako   - Per nje cast me ndali zemra*  

*Teksti:* Timo Flloko
*Muzika:* Pirro Çako
*Orkestrimi :* Shpetim Saraçi

Per nje cast me ndali zemra, s'ishe ti,
Shpirtin sonte ma trazove perseri
Me kujtohet sa shume prisja
Qe te ndjeja eren tende
Kthehu dhe nje here te te shihja

Endrra gjumin ma keputi e me zgjoi
Mbi nenkrese ta ndjeva frymen, ku je ti
Puthjet ende jane te nxehta
S'na i ftoh dot largesia
Eja mos u fshih vetem ne endrra

(refreni)
Une dhe ti
Lusnim naten qe edhe pak te zgjaste
Te mos kish agim
Edhe dielli fare te mos lindte
Vetem une dhe ti
Lusnim naten qe pafund te zgjaste
Te mos kish mbarim
Edhe dielli ate dite te shuhej
Ndarje te mos kish
Nese mijera kilometra sot na ndajne

Mos me thuaj humbi dashuria
Me te madhe e ben largesia
Eja zemer netet ti percjellim si dikur

Dashuria nis me ty ,me ty mbaron
Je kuptimi qe merr dita sa fillon
Puthjet ende jane te nxehta
S'na i ftoh dot largesia
Eja, mos u fshih vetem ne endrra

(refreni)
Une dhe ti
Lusnim naten qe edhe pak te zgjaste
Te mos kish agim
Edhe dielli fare te mos lindte
Vetem une dhe ti
Lusnim naten qe pafund te zgjaste
Te mos kish mbarim
Edhe dielli ate dite te shuhej
Ndarje te mos kish
Nese mijera kilometra sot na ndajne

Mos me thuaj humbi dashuria
Me te madhe e ben largesia
Eja zemer netet ti percjellim si dikur

----------


## sirena_adria

Te tjera ne vijim ....

----------


## orhideja

Te pergezoj per teme sirena. Sa here bie fjala per duete, menjehere me shkon mendja te kega e Pirros me Rovenen................me pelqen shume.

Pirro ka be disa duete..............ja dh enje

----------


## sirena_adria

> Te pergezoj per teme sirena. Sa here bie fjala per duete, menjehere me shkon mendja te kega e Pirros me Rovenen................me pelqen shume.
> 
> Pirro ka be disa duete..............ja dh enje 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc1DAWwqnWw


Faleminderit orhideja . Ka shume duete te bukura dhe mendova pse mos t'i risjellim ne vemendje.

 Kjo kenge eshte nje nga perlat e Pas '90-es , andaj dhe vendosa ta nisja pikerisht me te. 

Edhe Dueti i Inves & Pirros eshte shume i bukur dhe i arrire ! Me pelqen shume si ky dhe Eklipsi i Henes , qe do ta sjelle me pas.

----------


## Foleja_

sirena adria , teme qe vertete ka munguar ne forum . Edhe ky duet duhet te kete vendin nder duetet me te bukura dhe kenget me te arrira,edhe pse eshte bere ne nje menyre  krejtesisht tjeter :

----------


## orhideja

dy kengetar qe shume i pelqej

----------


## sirena_adria

Nje tjeter Perle ! Kenge pershendetese ne Festivalin e Kenges 2007, ku Elsa e Pirro ishin prezantuesit e tij ! 


*Pirro Cako & Elsa Lila - DIFERENCA JE TI* 




Ajri ka filluar prape te mungoje ne dhomen time 
Nje ndjesi e re shtrengon ne kraharor 
Por une s´kam ndermend te vuaj 
Te premtoj e shtrenjta ime 
Dhe pse e pranoj cdo dite per ty mendoj 

Si guxove pa me njojtur 
Te me puthje ate nate 
Une kam patur frike gjithmone dhe nga shakate 
Ky veprim aq diabolik 
Si sheqer u fut ne gjak 
dhe qelizat mi helmoj pak nga pak 

Dashurite e medha duke qeshur fillojne si dhe vete komedite 
Pastaj qajne papushim 
derisa vdesin ne fund 
si te gjithe tragjedite 

A do mundem te dal te shpetoj 
une i gjalle nga kjo dreq histori? 
Kur e di fare mire ti je vjeshta e arte 
Kur e di fare mire ti je dimri me shi 

Kur e di diferenca per mua je ti 


Une per ty jam thjesht momenti 
Nuk jam Zoti jam njeri 
Perjetsine, nuk e pranoj dot pa kufi 
Por nuk vuaj nga manite, 
Me mjafton nje buzeqeshje 
Dhe pse te pergjoj cdo dite, 
cdo nate ne heshtje. 

Nuk me vjen asnje mesazh 
Kam filluar te verbohem 
Qe kur s´ta degjoj me zerin po trishtohem 
Nuk te lut askush te rrish 
Nuk te ngut njeri te shkosh 
Vec qepi vetes me shume kohe te me kuptosh 

Dashurite e medha duke qeshur fillojne si dhe vete komedite 
Pastaj qajne papushim 
dersa vdesin ne fund 
si te gjithe tragjedite 


A do mundem te dal te shpetoj 
une i gjalle nga kjo dreq histori 
Kur e di fare mire ti je vjeshta e arte 
Kur e di fare mire ti je dimri me shi 

Kur e di diferenca per mua je ti 

Dashurite pak a shume jane te gjitha njesoj 
diferenca je ti 
Parandjenja me thote mos te pres sa te vdes 
ta provoj kete ndjesi 
Vetem se kam shume frike te shpetoj une i gjalle 
nga kjo dreq histori 
Kur e di ti je gjaku qe rrjedh brenda ne trupin tim 

Dashurite e medha duke qeshur fillojne si dhe vete komedite 
Pastaj qajne papushim 
dersa vdesin ne fund 
si te gjithe tragjedite 


A do mundem te dal te shpetoj une i gjalle nga kjo dreq histori? 

Kur e di fare mire ti je vjeshta e arte 
Kur e di fare mire ti je dimri me shi 

Kur e di diferenca per mua je ti! 
Kur e di fare mire diferenca je ti! 
Je vetem ti!

----------


## -BATO-

*"Mes dashurive"* 

Mbaj në dorë fotografinë
i menduar rri
të shikoj e s'më vjen gjumë
unë bisedoj me ty
Me ngadalë të puth pareshtur
të dua të them
por ti më vështron e heshtur
përgjigje s'më kthen

Po fotografia
jo nuk flet o djalë
se vjen vetë dashuria 
si deti me valë
Dhe mos e ndal ti sot gëzimin 
le të bëhet det
se ky qiell lumturie 
veç ne na përket

Si dy zogj që fluturojnë
në mes dashurive
njëri-tjetrin ne kërkojmë
Si yjet që vezullojnë
në mes kaltërsive
pranë e pranë sot qëndrojmë
Si ylber shpalos atdheu
mijëra rrugë që na bashkojnë
të gjitha stinët ne na blerojnë
Koha jonë e rrallë
çel për ne ngahera
në një vit ka bërë pranvera
Porsi lulet edhe ëndrrat
çelin, lulëzojnë
jetën tonë e zbukurojnë

----------


## sirena_adria

> sirena adria , teme qe vertete ka munguar ne forum . Edhe ky duet duhet te kete vendin nder duetet me te bukura dhe kenget me te arrira,edhe pse eshte bere ne nje menyre  krejtesisht tjeter :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUHJA...eature=related


foleja, eshte kenaqesi !  Edhe kjo eshte nje prej kengeve qe e kam  fort perzemer & kenduar per vite me endje. Qe ne momentin kur e kam degjuar per here te pare ne 2000 kur e paarritshmja, Bylbyli i Kosoves, Nexhmije Pagarusha do e risillte , kesaj here duet bashke me Arditin. 

E konsideroj vertet perle! Do doja te mos e kisha lexuar para pak kohesh nje artikull qe ma theu zemren.  Kjo kenge eshte HUAZIMI NE SHQIP i kenges kroate  " Kad se jednom vratiš ti " -  te nje tjeter dive , ylli më i madh i dikurshëm i Jugosllavisë, këngëtarja kroate Tereza Kesovija. 

http://www.24-ore.com/index.php/arte...-kosovija.html

E megjithate mbetet Kenge Perle - edhe pse  Mbreteresha e Kengeve te Huazuara Shqipe ! I adhuroj te dyja versionet shqip si te Nexhmije Pagarushes dhe te Linda Halimit. Teper te bukura e te fuqishme ! Mrekulli !!!





Kad se jednom vratiš ti (Z. Špišić - Z. Špišić - S. Kalogjera)

----------


## sirena_adria

*TAKIM PAS VITESH  - KENGA FITUESE E ÇMIMIT TE DYTE, FESTIVALI I 23 NE RTSH * 

*Muzika:* FERDINAND DEDA
*Teksti:*  KUDRET ISAI
*Kenduar nga Duetet :* 

BASHKIM ALIBALI  -  EDUARD JUBANI        &       ADRIANA CEKA  -  KOZMA DUSHI  

Është kjo mbrëmje kaq e ngrohtë 
na ndez ëndrra të mëdha 
ja ku vijnë me radhë shokët 
pas kaq vitesh takohemi me mall 

Mblidhen shokët dhe tregojnë 
për qytetin ne rini 
ndërsa flasin kaq pak fjalë 
kanë kaq shumë dashuri 

Ref. 

Ti më jep adresen tende shok 
që pranë te të kem 
ti adresn time shok i dashur 
ja ku e ke 

Nuk jemi më student 
kujtimet ndezur përherë 
i mbajmë shoqe dhe shokë 
kudo nëpër atdhe 

* 

Është kjo mbrëmje kaq e ngrohtë 
na ndez ëndërra të mëdha 
ja ku vijnë me radhë shokët 
pas kaq vitesh takohen me mall 

Do kalojnë vitet prapë 
zbardhi thinja aty-këtu 
o moj jetë na do te jemi 
përgjithmonë nxënsitë e tu 

Ref.

----------


## sirena_adria

*BUZE DETIT JEMI RRITUR  -  PARASHQEVI SIMAKU dhe ENGJELLUSHE LAZE* 

" KUR VJEN PRANVERA " - fundvitet '80





*Muzika:* MAKSIM SHEHU 
*Teksti:* GJOK BECI 

Me thua shpesh eja bashke te shkojm buze detit 
Kur shkojme atje pse pa pritur heshtim 
Te ky det kemi ne femijrine 
Si ky det duam ne ciltersine 
Si ky det .... 

Por si deti valezuar zemra jone eshte e trazuar 
Si gjithe bote hyn brenda saj
Ne dy shoqe femijrije rendim bashke kaltersive 
Si ke det miqesija jone ...le te jete ....

----------


## sirena_adria

*YJET E SHPRESE NDEZIM - ENEIDA TARIFA & SAIMIR CILI* 

Fituese e Cmimit te Pare - Kategoria : TE RINJTE  ne nje prej Festivaleve te pas '95 .






LE TE FLUTUROJME SI DY ENGJEJ PERMBI RE 
DHE TE ENDERROJME PER NJE JETE TE RE 
NE NJE JETE ME ENDRRA PLOT ME LULE DHE DAFINE 
KU TE PREHET ZEMRA SHPIRTI GJEN QETESI 

NE BOTEN KU NE JETOJME DRIT E SHPRESES PAK NDRIÇON 
NDAJ ZEMRA DHE SYTE PAQE KERKOJNE 
YJET JANE DASHURUAR PSE MIJRA VITE JANE LARGUAR 
NE JEMI KAQ PRANE PO FLASIM PA FJALE 

ZOGJTE ME PAQEN FLUTUROJNE 
O BOTE NGA GJUMI PSE STE ZGJOJME 

YJET E SHPRESES NDEZIM MBI RETE E BARDHA TEJ E MBANE 
ENDRRAT TONA TE MOS VDESIN TE KJO BOTE KAQ E LASHTE 
YJET E SHPRESES NDEZIM NEVE NDEZIM TEJ E MBANE 
ENDRRAT TONA TE MOS VDESIN TE KJO BOTE QE PO QAN 

NE BOTEN KU NE JETOJME DRIT E SHPRESES PAK NDRIÇON 
NDAJ ZEMRA DHE SYTE PAQE KERKOJNE 
YJET JANE DASHURUAR PSE MIJRA VITE JANE LARGUAR 
NE JEMI KAQ PRANE PO FLASIM PA FJALE 

BOTEN NGA LART UNE SHIKOJ 
KTE DRIT QE PO SHTERON 
O FAT O SHPRES O FAT O SHPRES 
LARGOJE KETE TERR KTE TMERR QE SYTE PO MI VERBON 
KERKOJ TA ZGJOJ TA ZGJOJ 

YJET E SHPRESES NDEZIM YJET E SHPRESES NDEZIM 
MBI RETE E BARDHA TEJ E MBANE MBI RETE E BARDHA TEJ E MBANE 
ENDRRAT TONA TE MOS VDESIN ENDRRAT TONA TE MOS VDESIN 
TE KJO BOTE KAQ E LASHTE 
YJET E SHPRESES NDEZIM YJET E SHPRESES NDEZIM 
MBI RETE E BARDHA TEJ E MBANE 
ENDRRAT TONA TE MOS VDESIN TE KJO BOTE QE PO QAN 

ZOGJTE ME PAQEN ZOGJTE ME PAQEN 
FLUTUROJNE FLUTUROJNE MBI RE MBI RE

----------


## sirena_adria

*" FLAS ME RININE TIME " - SAIMIR CILI & VIKENA KAMENICA* 





*Muzika:*    OSMAN MULA , LUAN ZHEGU 
*Teksti:*    JORGO PAPINGJI
*Orkestrimi:*    ELTON DEDA

----------


## sirena_adria

*REDON MAKASHI dhe MIRA KONÇI -  " VITET ME TE BUKURA "  /  1990* 




*Muzika:* REDON MAKASHI
*Teksti:* BLEDAR SEJKO



*REDON MAKASHI dhe MIRA KONCI - " NEN NJE QIELL "  /  Dhjetor 2007* 




*Muzika:* SHPETIM SARAÇI 
*Teksti:* AGIM DOÇI

----------


## PINK

Ka dhe nje duet tjeter ky Makashi me Mira Koncin, po se gjej qe se gjej dot ne youtube.

me ka pelqyer shume.

----------


## sirena_adria

> Ka dhe nje duet tjeter ky Makashi me Mira Koncin, po se gjej qe se gjej dot ne youtube.
> 
> me ka pelqyer shume.



Kam pershtypjen se e kane kenduar ne koncertin e Mires .....ndoshta dhe gaboj.

----------


## PINK

Kjo eshte, kush na e gjen, ta postoj.  :buzeqeshje: 


Një enigmë jetova në skenë 
Zemrën shpesh ma shqetëson për cudi 
Një vështrim i fshehtë notat ngatërroi 
I kujt ish, nuk e di 

Nuk më njohe dot jo 
Ndonëse të prita shumë 
Ndjenjë e parë ishte kjo 
Të shikoj një çast 

Dhe pas shfaqjes sërisht në këtë sallë 
Mes kaq sysh unë kërkoj kush je ti 
Shpejt mbi supe vështrimi kaloi 
Nuk të pashë përsëri 

(refren) 
Nuk më njohe dot jo 
Ndonëse të prita shumë 
Ndjenjë e parë ishte kjo 
Të shikoj një çast, një çast, një çast 
Ty të ëndërroja pranë 
Vetëm kaq... 

Dhe vjen një ditë 
Një ndjenjë e fshehtë lind tek ne 
Që di ti flasë 
Vetëm zemrës që po na rreh 

Dhe koha shkon 
Kjo ndjenjë e fshehtë zgjon veç mall 
Sërisht kujton, veten pyet përse vallë? 
-------------------- 

Dhe pas shfaqjes sërisht në këtë sallë 
Mes kaq sysh unë kërkoj kush je ti 
Shpejt mbi supe vështrimi kaloi 
Nuk të pashë përsëri 

(Refreni) 

Nuk u njohëm dot jo 
Faj nuk ke ti 
Një enigmë mbetet 
Që zgjidhje s'gjetëm unë dhe ti 
Ndoshta ishte dashuri...

----------


## sirena_adria

> Ka dhe nje duet tjeter ky Makashi me Mira Koncin, po se gjej qe se gjej dot ne youtube.
> 
> me ka pelqyer shume.


Me duket se e gjeta .... Edhe mua ky duet me ka pelqyer shume & per mua eshte me i bukuri i te treve - SHUME I EMBEL !

----------


## sirena_adria

> *REDON MAKASHI dhe MIRA KONÇI -  " VITET ME TE BUKURA "  /  1990* 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdX0nOflXT8
> 
> *Muzika:* REDON MAKASHI
> *Teksti:* BLEDAR SEJKO



E KENDUAR NGA VETE REDONI DHE SEJKO.

----------

